# coding immunization titers



## collinsm (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi. To code for checking immunization levels I saw somewhere that you would just code the blood collection(36415). Is there anything needed to identify the levels you are looking for? IE; mmr, hep c, whatever?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 1, 2010)

Try ICD-9 code V72.61.


----------

